# stx 38 wireing



## grandbud (Apr 9, 2010)

I took my stx38 to the shop to have a drive pully put on and some how one of the pos. wires got taken off and now the mower will not start with the key.I can start it at the starter with the key on.I know there was three wires going to the battery because I charged the battery and cleaned the ends of the wires before I put it in the shop.Does anyone know where the third wire goes so I can rerun the wire?


----------



## HYDROGUARDIAN16 (Feb 14, 2007)

haha i just put one in the back of my truck from work last night I will check and get back to you


----------



## grandbud (Apr 9, 2010)

*thanks*

It would be nice to use the key again instead of screw driver


----------

